# Hill Billy Divorce



## 89555 (May 28, 2005)

I have removed this post with appologies


----------



## 101002 (Sep 16, 2006)

Moderator note...The quote of the joke has been removed 


Disgracefully racial. i am amazed this was allowed on web


BIG FRANK & little willie


----------



## 101002 (Sep 16, 2006)

BIGFRANK said:


> Moderator note...The quote of the joke has been removed
> 
> Disgracefully racial. i am amazed this was allowed on web
> 
> BIG FRANK & little willie


i am glad to see the removal of this quote we can all get it wrong sometime. it takes a man to admit it


----------



## 101002 (Sep 16, 2006)

Jackkelly32 said:


> I have removed this post with appologies


im no prude jackkelly glad youve done the decent thing

Big Frank


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bigfrank

I removed the quote that you had made in your post because since you had put it there you were effectivly repeating the joke ...which of course is as bad as telling it in the first place.....and as it was inside one of your posts then you were the only one who could have removed it.

As you seemed to have chosen to leave it for all to see after the original had been removed I decided to delete it from your post.

I hope that is clearly understood.


Mike


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

The offending word in the "JOKE" was only in the mind of the reader, I find no offence in any amusing story
Its removal is in line with the latest "Lead Free Bullets" and envioromentally friendly "Smoke free Hand Grenades"Policy
The world is going completely mad, In A Politically correct way of course  
Geo
They used to say Laugh and the world Laughs with you.
Tell a joke now and someone someware gets uptight !!!!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Geo - from my observations, the vast majority of motorhoming folk (in this forum and outside) are white, UK-natives. You may not have found anything offensive in it, but there are others here who did. It's about time us white folk stopped making fun of other nationalities / colours / minorities / religions. It's no longer acceptable.

Gerald


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Geo

I think you have summed it up very well ...any offence or indignation at anything written here in any of the MHF forums may of course only be offensive in the eye of the beholder.

As to the removal..well the original joke was not removed by any Moderator action..the original poster decided to delete it himself.

The only thing removed by the moderator (me) was the repeated quote of the joke. I assumed that as the original poster wished to delete the joke he would not wish it to be left on view attributed to him in someone elses post......

As to any criiticism of the original post , the mod action or in fact anything to do with it:-
*He that is without sin among you, let him cast the first stone*

complex innit :lol:

Mike


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

spykal said:


> *He that is without sin among you, let him cast the first stone*


I would hesitate to say that I was without sin - but that doesn't mean I quote or repeat racist 'jokes', or like to see them in print. Sometimes, though, it is better for my blood pressure and a quieter life to say nothing. So by covert acceptance of the status quo in a number of facets of this country, I am guilty as charged 

Gerald


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gerald


Guilty....I do not think so and anyway I think Guilt is much too heavy a word, as I too feel some responsibility for they way things are but even with the best will in the world I am not going to be able to change much that happens around me... So like you and I guess all the others posting in this thread I live my life my own way hoping that I can do some good ....or at least no evil.

like I said before ..complex innit :roll: 

Mike


P.S. this is supposed to be the JOKE forum :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

spykal said:


> like I said before ..complex innit :roll:


Absolutely :roll:



spykal said:


> P.S. this is supposed to be the JOKE forum :lol: :lol:


Absolutely :roll: Let's move on :wink:

Gerald


----------



## 101002 (Sep 16, 2006)

spykal said:


> Hi Geo
> 
> I think you have summed it up very well ...any offence or indignation at anything written here in any of the MHF forums may of course only be offensive in the eye of the beholder.
> 
> ...


wELL again i coudnt remove the joke i didnt know how. as i said we all make mistakes. i am on my fifth wife. the other four made a good mistake and have made a lot of money. anyone lend me 500,000 just to get by for a bit or are you all saving into these pension schemes youl never see. big frank 7 liittle willie


----------

